# 1890s Remington Crankset Wanted



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Sep 25, 2017)

I am looking for a Remington crankset (as pictured) for my New Lu Mi Num project. I will consider buying a complete bike and parts.


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Oct 2, 2017)

Still wanted


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Feb 27, 2018)

Still wanted


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

There are Remington rat trap pedals on eBay, right now


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Apr 16, 2018)

Bike-A-Yike-All said:


> View attachment 682432 View attachment 682430 View attachment 682433 View attachment 682434 View attachment 682435 View attachment 682436 View attachment 682437 View attachment 682438 View attachment 682439 I am looking for a Remington crankset (as pictured) for my New Lu Mi Num project. I will consider buying a complete bike and parts.



Still wanted


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Sep 22, 2019)

Still wanted


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ve got 3/4 of a crankset (one crank arm missing).

-Lester


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Sep 27, 2019)

Still wanted


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Oct 13, 2019)

Still wanted


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Nov 2, 2019)

Still wanted. I have purchased some of the parts here on the Cabe. Hoping to improve on what I have. Thanks


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Nov 17, 2019)

Bike-A-Yike-All said:


> Still wanted. I have purchased some of the parts here on the Cabe. Hoping to improve on what I have. Thanks



Still wanted


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Dec 9, 2019)

Still wanted


----------

